# Accurate Mathews TRX 38 Specs and Serving Specs?



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

Coug09 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, what are the circled lengths and what weight(on your string jig) are your servings measured? Then what are the lengths on the bottom right???

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Air Ilg (Aug 11, 2021)

Coug09 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have a blank template that you could email by chance? Or let me know where I could print that from. Thank you!


----------

